# Customize/filter the TS4k guide



## rrrccc01 (Dec 8, 2019)

Greetings,

Is there a way to control what channels you see in the Tivo Stream 4k guide?
A my channel list/guide?
Are there plans to add this in the future?

I think the guide would be useful but I never look at more than half of the channels, like all of the "Tivo" channels, displayed.

Tanx in advance.

RC


----------

